

New scheme for quantum computing - bane
http://phys.org/news/2013-06-scheme-quantum.html

======
bane
Paper
[http://iopscience.iop.org/1367-2630/15/6/063014/](http://iopscience.iop.org/1367-2630/15/6/063014/)

